
Electronics-recycling innovator faces prison for printing Windows restore discs - sverige
http://www.latimes.com/business/technology/la-fi-microsoft-restore-disc-20180215-story.html
======
spunker540
This guys’ actions merit a cease and desist letter and nothing more. Maybe if
it didn’t work they could then press charges.

But irrespective of his actions Microsoft should be embarrassed by their
overblown testimony in attempt to put this guy out of business and/or behind
bars-he’s devoted his life to solving a societal problem for which they are
partially responsible! And instead of thanking him or working with him they’re
treating him like he’s no more than a bootlegger.

~~~
nathanaldensr
To me, this type of injustice exemplifies late-stage capitalism.

------
qplex
>The discs work if computers still have their license and product keys
available, and the license transfers with the computer, no matter who owns it.

>The discs had labels nearly identical to the discs provided by Dell for its
computers and had the Windows and Dell logos.

At first I thought this was about license infringement.

He admitted he was wrong in making the discs look like they were official
releases from Dell/Microsoft.

------
ars
Annoying clickbait title - and yes, I know it's the original title. (Flagged
so a moderator will hopefully change it.)

Change it to: "Electronics-recycling innovator faces prison for printing
28,000 windows restore discs".

Anyway,

Why would he print the disks with full Windows logos and everything? That
doesn't sit right with me. Sure, you can say the machines had a license and
everything, and that's a good argument.

But printing the discs that way? That seems much more fishy.

The article isn't really clear, but it seemed like he was planning on selling
those CDs? But only for computers with the Windows certificate sticker?

~~~
rootsudo
What happened to the word burning? We don't use it anymore?

~~~
wor3q
Printing disc labels, not discs themselves.

------
mnm1
When even the judge is too stupid to understand the case, of course something
like this will happen. I'd say this is pretty much the norm with any trial
involving any technology. I can't say I've read any case where the judge had
any real grasp of the underlying technology. And a jury of peers ... oh
please, don't make me laugh. Yet this system of charades is what we're
supposed to be satisfied as carrying out justice? It's a penal system not a
justice system. There's nothing just about having a judge too stupid to
understand the case and the technology behind it.

------
manicdee
Why Windows?

~~~
hungerstrike
Well it's orders of magnitude better, in just about every way, than any other
desktop OS.

So, why don't you tell us: Why _not_ Windows?

~~~
craftyguy
[https://www.howtogeek.com/342871/hey-microsoft-stop-
installi...](https://www.howtogeek.com/342871/hey-microsoft-stop-installing-
apps-on-my-pc-without-asking/)

~~~
hungerstrike
Yeah compare the two seconds that I’d have to take to remove those apps with
all the bullshit and lack of quality and configuration and fragmentation of
your favorite OS.

~~~
craftyguy
> bullshit and lack of quality and configuration and fragmentation

did you just summarize the last 15 years of windows?

~~~
hungerstrike
Pfffft. While you’re hunting down drivers to patch together your little
desktop kit, I’m playing AAA games that you can’t even get. I’m using first-
rate software that you can’t get. And my OS is actually supported by a
commercial entity, unlike yours.

